# Huron rv. Chrome



## FISHDOCTOR (Dec 8, 2010)

Went to huron rv. This past weekend ane ended up with 4 nice ones.even though the water is 33 deg. They are still hitting the plugs.one fish was caught on a bobber and a waxworm.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice job on the steelies, sure is fun pulling them in this time of yr


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

You missed a tree in the left corner of your first picture.


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

NIce job Matt. I haven't had any luck in a while, work has picked up and haven't been able to get out to chase em.


----------



## Pikeski22 (Jan 17, 2011)

Very nice FD, looks like another successful trip on the Huron. 

I was able to hook up this past weekend too. It has been a good start to the year for sure. 










_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of th_


----------

